
Wireless Battle of the Mesh - luu
http://battlemesh.org/
======
maguirre
I am confused if this is a battle of mesh and routing protocol why is 802.15.4
with rpl left out

~~~
lgierth
It's not intentionally left out. Battlemesh is driven by the people who come
there and participate, and if nobody is interested in a particular protocol or
approach, it will not be set up or presented.

Disclaimer: I'll be presenting cjdns [1], the encrypted IPv6 implementation
using public-key cryptography for address allocation and a distributed hash
table for routing.

[1] [https://github.com/cjdelisle/cjdns](https://github.com/cjdelisle/cjdns)

~~~
maguirre
That's a shame, I wish I had known about this before I might have been able to
put something together and present. The start-up I work with is heavily
invested in developing mesh networking devices.

------
contingencies
Recently suggested the FirefoxOS people attend
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=945047](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=945047)

